# Billiards



## FastTrax (Jan 27, 2021)

www.bca-pool.com

www.world-billiards.com

www.wpapool.com

www.ibsf.info

www.billiards.com

www.rulesofsport.com/sports/billiards.html

www.legacybilliards.com

www.diffen.com/difference/Billiards_vs_Pool

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight-ball

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_billiards

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pool_(cue_sports)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cue_sports

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billiard_Congress_of_America_Hall_of_Fame


----------



## jerry old (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep, we know where you were from ages 14-27.
I don't know if they have snooker tables 'Up Narwth,' that is a game they used to make me leave the pool hall cussing.
I've never seen a Ballard Table.  I think it is a game for rich folks, 'Ah, a Bank shot eh!'
Go Trax


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 27, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Yep, we know where you were from ages 14-27.
> I don't know if they have snooker tables 'Up Narwth,' that is a game they used to make me leave the pool hall cussing.
> I've never seen a Ballard Table.  I think it is a game for rich folks, 'Ah, a Bank shot eh!'
> Go Trax


U 2 bubba. 8 ball ina corner pocket. Long time no read. So how ya been doing my friend?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 27, 2021)

I remember watching billiards on television with my dad. Big names back in the day were Minnesota Fats and Willie Mosconi, just to name a couple.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 28, 2021)

Strictly nine ball here

Greatest of challenges

One night.....the table runs

Next night.....you do


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155368998422192


----------



## asp3 (Jan 28, 2021)

I was never very good but my folks bought a pool table (from Sears) when we moved into a house the summer before my junior year in high school.  My friends used to come over to my house and play pool at lunch.  I used to love to listen to music and just practice my pool.

I'm afraid playing pool in other environments isn't quite as much fun but I still enjoy going to a pool hall or playing pool at a place with pool tables from time to time.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 28, 2021)

(Okay Trac, this is how i learned to never lose in a pool hall)

When young, i was bad about back talk to my parents, so they sold me to gypsies.
They took me to a town far far away, where they sold me to a man that ran a pool hall.
My owner taught me to play pool; he was strict, real strict, if i missed an easy shot he beat me with a stick.
There ain't no learning tool better, or worse,  than getting beat with a stick if you don't do right.
There's more to this tale, but it ain't fit to tale.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2021)

Honest John - Bing video


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)

A great uncle of mine owned an old-fashioned full-sized snooker table, if I remember right it was 12' long, and we used to play until our fingers were blue.

Does everyone know what I mean when I say "_until our fingers were blue_"?


----------



## jerry old (Jan 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Does everyone know what I mean when I say "_until our fingers were blue_"?



'course, you couldn't get a hold't of nothing cause your fingers was give out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)

jerry old said:


> 'course, you couldn't get a hold't of nothing cause your fingers was give out.


Good guess, Jerry, but not the one I was looking for. 

We played until our fingers were blue, because the cue chalk was blue.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 28, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We played until our fingers were blue, because the cue chalk was blue.


Your right, but chalk used to be green in the way old days, apparently, way old.


Our pool hall was a social center.  The ranchers would come to town at 7 A.M.  load up feed...then stop at pool hall to gossip on the
price of beef, lack of rain....  
The pool hall a newspaper where you could find out who was doing what to who and why.
Various males, all employed, would stop in for a game or two.  No cussing, no fighting and no gambling.
The banker would make occasional appearances (Bank totaled three employees), he was always trying to raise money as the bank
examiners were about to visit.  All debtors would raise money, take it to the bank so thy state examiners would not shut down bank.
In a ranching community of less than 1,000 people the bank was essential.
Grown men ruled the pool hall till sundown, then the teeny boppers and thugs took over: lots of bad fights behind pool hall, lots of drinking
lots of cussing and trying to find the correct behavior to be a man.

The owner, Webbie and his owl hoot friend would play 'goose me,'  every day, which raised a few eyebrows.

This was 1957-62, women would enter to talk to hubbies, they received great respect', the males put forth their best manners.

A long time ago, a different time and place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Your right, but chalk used to be green in the way old days, apparently, way old.
> 
> 
> Our pool hall was a social center.  The ranchers would come to town at 7 A.M.  load up feed...then stop at pool hall to gossip on the
> ...


I remember pool halls as a young child, and how strict my mom was about us kids entering such an establishment.

Her words were always, "_and you stay out of, and clear of those pool halls_".

Here is the cue chalk I remember, Jerry.

Now keeping in mind my great uncles pool table was a 12' Snooker Table, regular 8-ball was still played on it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 28, 2021)

I miss shooting pool. I used to bar hop with a couple guys that would take me out and get me drunk and teach me to play. I got pretty good there for a while. They taught me to play Snooker while drunk so I never really got the hang of that. LOL


----------



## asp3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Friend, either you're closing your eyes
To a situation you do not wish to acknowledge
Or you are not aware of the caliber of disaster indicated
By the presence of a pool table in your community

Now, Friends, lemme tell you what I mean
Ya got one, two, three, four, five, six pockets in a table
Pockets that mark the diff'rence
Between a gentlemen and a bum
With a capital "B"
And that rhymes with "P" and that stands for pool!


----------

